# Need help Identifying Compressor!



## Sjay (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking into buying a compressor for my home garage. Something decent and inexpensive. Im looking to use it to maybe run an impact gun and perhaps do some touch up paint work. Nothing major or extreme. I came across this compressor and have no idea as to the specs/ brand.

I did some research that led me to believe it is a devilbiss, but I am unsure. Also, would you guys recommend this for my use and the price?

25 gal 5.5 hp air compressor

I was also considering the dewalt, which ive read good things about

DeWALT Heavy-Duty 1.6 HP Continuous, 200 PSI, 15 Gallon Workshop Compr


The "Air pro" has no specs online therefore Im not sure, perhaps somebody can chime in?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Without knowing the specs of the air pro I would have to say go with the dewalt plus if you ever need parts you know where to find them


----------

